# How much sugar do you put in your Kool-Aid?



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Today DH made a pitcher of Kool-Aid with the full 1 cup of sugar that they recommend, and my head just about exploded when I tasted it. I've been making it for years with just 1/2 c. of sugar, and I simply couldn't believe that anyone would want to drink something that sweet!

How do you do it?


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I said other because I don't buy Kool-Aid now, but when I did I used between half a cup and 3/4 of a cup.


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would NEVER let my kids have cool-aid. There is not one even semi-healthy thing about it. It is sugar and coloring......period.


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think my kids would even drink it if I bought it! They are big water drinkers.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I haven't had kool aid in this house in years, but when we did we made it with 3/4 c at most.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.









:


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.

Another







: - and playsilks too!








We try to stay away from artificial coloring and flavoring. Honestly though, I don't think my kids are even aware that you can actualy *drink* Kool-Aid!


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

MY DD hasnt ever had kool-aide, but its a treat I like to have myself everyonce in awhile!! I make mine with 1/2 to 3/4 sugar.
it may not be good for you, but its a craving from childhood that will prob. stick around!!


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I will buy it on occasion (like once a year or so) and I use about 3/4 of a cup of sugar.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

As yummy as I think it is







we don't have it in our house. My kids are off the walls as it is


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

we dont. my kids drink water, raw milk or fresh juice.







they love lemonade!


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Whew, before I get burned at the stake for giving my kids Kool-Aid, I will clarify that it's only me that drinks it!

Like hookahgirl, I grew up on Kool-Aid, and every now and again I gotta have it to feed my refined sugar addiction! I hope to keep my kiddos from developing the same dependencies, so when I have it, I call it "mommy's yucky tea" and make it seem awful-tasting, like it's a chore to drink it.

That said, I'm also in the camp that things of no nutritional value are harmless when rarely enjoyed. You can bet your buttons that my 2.5 year old DS will be enjoying cotton candy and funnel cakes at the fireworks this summer! And so will his pregnant mama!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.









:

So, no sugar, just a lot of yarn


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
That said, I'm also in the camp that things of no nutritional value are harmless when rarely enjoyed.

Maybe, but I do not believe that would apply to the ingestion of chemicals (such as colorings, preservatives, etc of an artificial nature).


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Kool-aid is only for wool at my house too.









I still crave it as well though... too bad its so bad for you.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I haven't had Kool-aid since I was a little but that sounds sooooo good right now.


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought it was a joke that there was a post about Kool-Aid in the Nutrition and Good Eating forum. I don't think I have made Kool-Aid since I slept over at my cousin's house in 1981 but I think I did the whole cup of sugar at that time.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

Kool-Aid?? Ugh! I responded not in my house, but each to their own.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.

We have dyed play silks and dough with Kool Aid. We'd never drink it.
But, dude, I TOTALLY admire your courage for posting this question.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd rather my kids drink sugar water than the dyes in koolade, sweetened or otherwise!


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.

lol That's usually the case here but once or twice a summer I break down and make it for the monkeys underfoot. We only use a half cup of sugar o I figure it's not too bad.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
That said, I'm also in the camp that things of no nutritional value are harmless when rarely enjoyed. You can bet your buttons that my 2.5 year old DS will be enjoying cotton candy and funnel cakes at the fireworks this summer! And so will his pregnant mama!

ITA- it's just that for my kids, the dyes cause definite, obvious damage. I can't even let the dentist use colored toothpaste.

But I do let my kids eat plain sugar on occasion.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

mmm, Kool-aid. . .when DH and I were in college we used to make it with the full cup of sugar. We loved Kool-Aid (tropical punch and black cherry)! I also used to love eating Jello straight out of the package. . .licking it off my finger. . .yum. However, now we don't touch either one unless served at a party. Like pp have said, I have noticed a horrible behavior change especially in my DD when she has dyes (even goldfish crackers cause her to be absolutely awful).


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the last time I had Kool Aid was in college, when it was mixed with vodka. I said to my friend "hey, if we throw up tonight it will be bright red."....and it was. Ah, good time.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
I think the last time I had Kool Aid was in college, when it was mixed with vodka. I said to my friend "hey, if we throw up tonight it will be bright red."....and it was. Ah, good time.









definately good times


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

On the very rare occasion I make Kool-Aid for the kids, I sweeten it with Stevia instead of sugar. 1 teaspoon stevia replaces 1 cup sugar.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

We never had Kool-Aid as kids so it never occurred to me to purchase it for my children. One of them asked for it once a couple of years ago and I refused. I told them I'd buy them juice, but that I was out on the sugar/water/dye idea. They were cool and have never asked for it again.

So to answer your question...I have no idea how much sugar to add, I've never made it. LOL


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I didn't even like Kool-aid as a little kid. My dh says this makes me a communist. I'm not sure what not liking Kool-aid has to do with politics, but








I still don't like Kool-aid.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Not that much,maybe about 1/2 c but I like everything watered down. Even juices have to be diluted...I'm just not into the sweet stuff..

Now my husband....is a different story.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Whew, before I get burned at the stake for giving my kids Kool-Aid, I will clarify that it's only me that drinks it!

Like hookahgirl, I grew up on Kool-Aid, and every now and again I gotta have it to feed my refined sugar addiction! I hope to keep my kiddos from developing the same dependencies, so when I have it, I call it "mommy's yucky tea" and make it seem awful-tasting, like it's a chore to drink it.

That said, I'm also in the camp that things of no nutritional value are harmless when rarely enjoyed. You can bet your buttons that my 2.5 year old DS will be enjoying cotton candy and funnel cakes at the fireworks this summer! And so will his pregnant mama!

LOL I'll be burned right along with you!


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

They make Kool-Aid without dye...







:
http://www.x-entertainment.com/kool-...lon_kiwi/1.jpg


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icxcnika* 
They make Kool-Aid without dye...







:
http://www.x-entertainment.com/kool-...lon_kiwi/1.jpg

oh we've bought that before!!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We don't have anything resembling Kool-Aid around here. The boys and I are all intolerant of coloring/flavorings/preservatives. Even thinking about a glass of Kool-Aid gives me a headache.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
Maybe, but I do not believe that would apply to the ingestion of chemicals (such as colorings, preservatives, etc of an artificial nature).

I agree; I'm all for a "guilty pleasure" now and then for me and my family. But, the guilty pleasure must be made of all natural ingredients and preferrably organic (not to mention gluten free). So, some yummy all natural candy or a big ice cream sundae ... we'll be all over that. But if it has anything artificial in it ... it's a no go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
ITA- it's just that for my kids, the dyes cause definite, obvious damage. I can't even let the dentist use colored toothpaste.

But I do let my kids eat plain sugar on occasion.

















: too. Mine will "sneak" plain sugar every now and then too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icxcnika* 
They make Kool-Aid without dye...







:
http://www.x-entertainment.com/kool-...lon_kiwi/1.jpg

But it still has artificial flavors!

What's wrong with homemade lemonade if you want something sweet?


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

I do not like Kool Aid so I don't buy it. My kids are big water drinkers and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

so, I don't have kids and I'm trying to lose weight so I do drink a bit of Koolaid. So we can be crucified together OP.

I like splenda.. Thats right mamas, I drink fake sugar in my fake juice look-alike colored byproduct









We all have our vices mamas, let us be.









in my defense, DH and I are huge water drinkers, and its been a hot second since I've actually drank any Koolaid. I do like about 3/4 c. splenda


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

If I make it I use stevia, if dh makes it he uses 1c. of sugar yuck! But it keeps him from running to the gas station for pop.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

oh man... i used to love kickin kiwi lime koolaid. they canceled the flavor some years ago and i was so upset that i actually called and wrote them letters about it. i used to use the full cup of sugar... this was during my two year long junk food binge that started when i moved out of my parents house. my mom almost never bought sweets or premade meals and i actually never had koolaid until i was out of high school. as soon as i was grocery shopping on my own i was buying lucky charms and hostess cakes and tv dinners and totinos pizza rolls and every flavor of koolaid out there. lol, took me two years to figure out that eating that way made me feel like crap and i did revert back to my old eating habits that were taught to me by my mom.









but if you put a cup of kickin kiwi lime in front of me right now i would down it in a second... and probably have a stomach ache for the rest of the day.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

DD and I don't touch the stuff, but DH drinks it. He puts the full cup of sugar in it. I've tried leaving some out but he notices.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

In your defense, OP, we don't drink Kool-Aid around here, but we do keep Fruit Punch Powerade and Coke in the house at all times! I can't live without my full-sugar, full-calorie Coca Cola.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
I didn't even like Kool-aid as a little kid. My dh says this makes me a communist. I'm not sure what not liking Kool-aid has to do with politics, but







I still don't like Kool-aid.

Ok, Sweds aren't communists- but I had a cousin visiting from Sweden when I was 15 and she said there was a little boy (around 7 or 8 yrs old) back home and she wanted to buy him something completely American while we were at the grocery store. So, I said Kool-aid! She was so appalled when she looked at the ingredients- the Swedish government didn't allow artificial coloring like that- she thought it was horrible. I don't remember if she got him some or not but it really made me think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
oh man... i used to love kickin kiwi lime koolaid. they canceled the flavor some years ago and i was so upset that i actually called and wrote them letters about it. i used to use the full cup of sugar... this was during my two year long junk food binge that started when i moved out of my parents house. my mom almost never bought sweets or premade meals and i actually never had koolaid until i was out of high school. as soon as i was grocery shopping on my own i was buying lucky charms and hostess cakes and tv dinners and totinos pizza rolls and every flavor of koolaid out there. lol, took me two years to figure out that eating that way made me feel like crap and i did revert back to my old eating habits that were taught to me by my mom.









MMM totinos pizza... I had a weak pg moment and bought some today







along with fish sticks and tator tots! Ahhh- what's wrong with me???














:




























:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
In our house it's for dyeing wool, not for drinking.









: ...and for homemade play dough.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't make kool-aid at our house, but I do make sweet tea, and honestly, there isn't much difference.







I use 2/3 cup of sugar, and my (dear, sweet, beloved) brother complains that it's not sweet enough.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't drink it (I can not stand the taste. Yuk!), but sometimes my husband likes it. When he makes it, he uses one of those Splenda packets for Kool aid.


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

makes great playdough coloring with a nice scent!


----------

